# Who Here Runs?



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

I just came back from a run that whooped my *** (in a good way). I haven't run any kind of trail or anything since I ran the Boston Marathon last month (it was amazing!) Who here runs on a consistent basis and considers themselves good at it?


----------



## JR 137 (May 8, 2018)

I don’t even run to my car when it’s raining.


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 8, 2018)

I run 3 miles every other days. After my Marathon time, I ran 5 miles and then down to 3 miles.


----------



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I run 3 miles every other days. After my Marathon time, I ran 5 miles and then down to 3 miles.


Good stuff! What's your fastest 5 mile and 3 mile time??


----------



## Headhunter (May 8, 2018)

I run every weekend at a serious pace. Sometimes I jog to training but at a slow pace. But weekends are for my long runs. I mainly do between 5-10 miles at weekends and I've done a number of charity runs at different distances. I'm doing an 8 mile course this weekend. My best 8 mile time is 54 minutes. My fastest mile is 6.21, my fastest 5k (3.1 miles) is 21.32 my fastest 10k (6.2 miles) is 44.41. I'm looking to do w half marathon in June


----------



## Claire3kr (May 8, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> I run every weekend at a serious pace. Sometimes I jog to training but at a slow pace. But weekends are for my long runs. I mainly do between 5-10 miles at weekends and I've done a number of charity runs at different distances. I'm doing an 8 mile course this weekend. My best 8 mile time is 54 minutes. My fastest mile is 6.21, my fastest 5k (3.1 miles) is 21.32 my fastest 10k (6.2 miles) is 44.41. I'm looking to do w half marathon in June


You're ROCKIN it!! That's fantastic! 
So how old are you? Not that age can matter all that much...there were 30 and 40 year olds who finished 30+ minutes faster than me on the marathon


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 9, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> Good stuff! What's your fastest 5 mile and 3 mile time??


I'm 70 years old now, I don't count my time any more. I run for fun. Running make me happy. I like the feeling that fresh air going through my lung and all my worry are gone.

This is where I run. It's only 1/4 miles from one end to the other end. But it's all soft dirt and sand trail that's easy for the knee. After running, I'll train MA in that circle. I like to use running as "warm up" before my regular MA training.


----------



## Claire3kr (May 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm 70 years old now, I don't count my time any more. I run for fun. Running make me happy. I like the feeling that fresh air going through my lung and all my worry are gone.


Good stuff! That's amazing! Proof that age is but a number haha


----------



## Claire3kr (May 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I'm 70 years old now, I don't count my time any more. I run for fun. Running make me happy. I like the feeling that fresh air going through my lung and all my worry are gone.
> 
> This is where I run. It's only 1/4 miles from one end to the other end. But it's all soft dirt and sand trail that's easy for the knee. After running, I'll train MA in that circle. I like to use running as "warm up" before my regular MA training.


Great view. I hope to be as active as you when I reach that age!


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 9, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> Great view. I hope to be as active as you when I reach that age!


If running can make you feel "high", you will never quite it. Always remember that one day when you stop running, you may stop running for the rest of your life.


----------



## Dirty Dog (May 9, 2018)

I have a rule about running...
If you see me running, you should too.
Because someone is chasing me. With a chainsaw.
And shooting them didn't stop them.


----------



## _Simon_ (May 9, 2018)

Hahaha DD XD, them zombies...

Ah I used to run a bit, unfortunately can't run at the moment for any lengths due to a pelvic condition, tried to do a 10 minute run a couple of months ago and yooouch was feeling terrible the next day haha. Did moreso when I was preparing for a grading or a tournament, and even did alot of sprints, 'tabata-style' too. But I mixed it up and did longer steady state runs mixed with intervals (anaerobic threshold work and lactic acid tolerance work) and sprints on other days. Was good fun!

I actually tried hill runs a few weeks ago and actually found I could do then without pain, as it was much less impact than running on flat ground.

I liked running for enjoyment too and didn't like to make it into a chore. Hopefully one day again


----------



## Gerry Seymour (May 9, 2018)

I run. I used to run both more and better. Right now, I could probably do 5 flat miles. With the hillls around me, I’m done at about 2 miles. I can run every day if I alternate distance with sprints/hills. I hope to get back to being able to do 10 miles, but my knees might make that a thing of the past.


----------



## Buka (May 9, 2018)

Claire3kr said:


> I just came back from a run that whooped my *** (in a good way). I haven't run any kind of trail or anything since I ran the Boston Marathon last month (it was amazing!) Who here runs on a consistent basis and considers themselves good at it?



Welcome to MartialTalk, Claire. 

I used to run uphill back when I was fighting. Don't run at all now. Nowadays we power walk uphill. Hurts almost as much, but it's fun.


----------



## Claire3kr (May 9, 2018)

Wow, nice to see I'm not the only one who likes to run here. I may not be the fastest, but I definitely work hard


----------



## Claire3kr (May 9, 2018)

Here's me at the marathon. The only reason I was smiling was because I was near the end


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (May 9, 2018)

I still have my 1st Austin Marathon finishing picture. I still remember that toward the last 5 miles, I had to put some grease inside of my upper legs. That was 30 years ago. 

That Marathon was on Sunday. Next day on Monday during the lunch hour, I did 3 miles running again. Someone who was in that Marathon saw me and said that I was crazy.


----------



## Claire3kr (May 9, 2018)

Kung Fu Wang said:


> I still have my 1st Austin marathon finishing picture. I still remember that toward the last 5 miles, I had to put some grease inside of my upper legs. That was 30 years ago.


How'd you do? Haha I felt the urge to do that too....the weather and pretty much every other condition was just nasty asf. I'm from rural south, so being up there in that kind of weather was not pretty


----------

